# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Object anchored VILD

## StarSeeker

Hi,

after a lot of trial and error with my own method, I finally was able to finish him in a complete technique.

The method is strange but easy to perform, before I was doing it incidentally, but with little help of a internet Guru, I finally completed it. The Guru words to me was_ "Let go of your Ego, stop trying to control everything, including death, everyone dies, that is the natural course of the universe. You have to surrender, only then you will be able to use your full potential."_

So here go the steps: 

Best time to try this is in the morning after at least 5 hour of sleep. You can use alarm or the natural aproach. The hard part is that you need to get closer to the sleep moment as much as possible and then begin the next steps, but you don't need to do a WILD aproach. You gonna know the right moment when you start to see dream images, simply focus your vision on one of them, but don't focus on the entire image, only on a single object, preferred on small object, like a book, sign, bottle of any kind. Something that has tiny details on it and is easy hold in your hands, now focus on these details, like imagine that you are zooming your vision(if you know how sniper rifle work, when change the zoom from 2x to 4x to 8x), try to make them clear as you can, but don't try too hard, everything must be performed in calm yet focused way. Now that you zoomed in on that object catch him with your dream hands, they don't need to be visible, it is more like you catch him with your mind. When you do this the object will turn into a anchor and your dream hands in a rope, metaphorically speaking. Now just fall asleep while holding the object, surrender to the dream, you gonna feel a suck in sensation and you will get directly into the dream, it's working like a WILD. The dream that come can be fleeting, so you need to stabilize him fast.

Tip#1: If you can't see any dream images you always can make a simple visualization of the preferred object and then start the focusing part, you can use the same object every time and with practice will become more natural. Most of the time I'm doing this, because visualization is simpler for me than waiting to happen on it's own.

Tip#2: When visualize or focus on object try not to move your physical eyes, use only your mind eye, if you move your physical eyes, dream images are tend to disappear or change. 

Good Luck^^

----------

